# Dog names poll



## Higgy

didnt see poll at first...sorry

Trux, not very common.


----------



## marshab1

My Tinkerbell is the only golden I have heard with the name. But I have heard a lot of small dogs called Tinkerbell.


----------



## TheHooch

River Laurel and Max


----------



## Goldilocks

When my brother got Cooper as an 8 week old pup, he had him for about 3 days before he decided on a name and was just calling him "Pup Pup Pup" until he could figure the name thing out. I printed a list of the most popular Golden Retriever names off the internet and "Cooper" was on the list and my bro really liked that so Cooper was then finally named!


----------



## chopsuey

Ohh that stats are rolling in already... yea i forgot to ask if the name isnt listed please post 

My first golden was Remy, there was none at the time know i know 1 golden, 1 horse and 1 other i forgot what breed dog.

and now theres marley


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom

We have Wilson and Shelby.


----------



## Pointgold

Zoom, Crew, Maybe, Possum, Tommy at home.
Graham and Pebbles with Gini's widower.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Charlie, Jack, Rusty and Sadie here


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Penny, Maggie, Cody and Sydney ( named for the Sydney Olympics ....yeah, she's old). Our sweet ole girl that grew up with our boys was Apache named after the Arizona Apache Tears stone.


----------



## Maggies mom

Maggie, Abbie, Cruiser and Houdini


----------



## Maggies mom

marshab1 said:


> My Tinkerbell is the only golden I have heard with the name. But I have heard a lot of small dogs called Tinkerbell.


We had a rescue male named Tinker


----------



## BeauShel

Beau and Bama. I thought Bama was very uncommon and I was looking at the local golden retriever rescue and they have a puppy that came from Alabama and was named Bo, so they call him Bama Bo. He is a real cutie. Motherhen listed him here as a transport that needed help coming to Jacksonville.


----------



## SylviaB

We named our newly adopted Golden Tundra.....told my dh that we can get another one and name it Tacoma! Our goldens that passed away were Sunny and Seminole (we're FL State fans!).


----------



## Groundhog

I named my dog a Native American name, Takoda, which means "friend to everyone", what a more fitting name for a Golden.  Plus I am part Native American.


----------



## Debles

Selka and Gunner.
Selka is the name of a special Ljutic shotgun.
Too bad our Gunner is gun shy. : ( I think we jinxed him.


----------



## olik

Honey and Holmes here.


----------



## spruce

ought to add _Sadie -- _Heidi & I both have black labs named Sadie & it seems pretty popular (maybe mostly in the lab world).

my goldens are Obi (I think there's another one on board) and Bridger


----------



## LibbysMom

Libby (Liberty) and Murphy (like the pvt Murphy the cartoon). DH insists on patriotic names or "army" names but we couldn't really think of anything except Murphy for a boy dog.


----------



## marieb

Madison but I just call her Maddie


----------



## Tuckman

Tucker Here


----------



## amy22

Misty GR, Riley Mix, Diesel Pit Bull mix, and Cane (Hurricane)Pit Bull


----------



## illk37

Holden named after Holden Caulfield from Catcher in the Rye...one of the best books ever written in my opinion


----------



## cinnamonteal

We've got Caleb here. It's an OT biblical name meaning "loyal".


----------



## Sivin

Cara, short for Carolina.


----------



## kwhit

Chance got his name because my daughter said, at the time of his adoption, that we were all taking a chance on eachother.  

Savanah got her name because she was born right after the 1996 Olympics in Georgia. When I adopted her, she was 9 years old, so we kept her name, but took out one of the "n's" so we could make her name unique to us.


----------



## fostermom

Jasper (on your list), Danny and Jasmine.


----------



## dannyra

Kylee ..her name was Riley, but just didn't think that was a very good girl dog name. and it tied in with the name of our rainbow girl Baylee.

Wife wouldn't let me name her Pelini, just in case the guy turns out like the last husker coach...she just didn't want me to hate my dog's name in a year.


----------



## Susan6953

My first golden was named Remy also. I am trying to decide on a name for my new male golden puppy. I pick him up on Sept 2nd.


----------



## paula bedard

I've only met one other Ike, and that's a new member to the forum. I'm surprised you missed Sam...one of the most common. My daughter's dog is named Conway...changed from Cornflake...and growing up we had a Collie named Lad. Our female dogs were Princess, Tippy, and Tiffany.


----------



## Blaireli

I have Luke, Maggie, and Tucker - all Goldens.

My sister has Riley (Golden), Finn (Black Lab), Maddigan/Maddie (GSD), and Mickey (a little black mix named after Mickey Mantle).

My parents have Ben, a Cocker Spaniel. He was named after both me and my sister - we both have the initials BEN and we got Bennie for our Mom and Dad.

My brother and sister-in-law have Xena (Chow/Golden), and Castor and Pollux (Black Lab/Springer).


----------



## arcane

We have Adi, Tauri, Boston,Sass,Teal, Reba,Demi, baby puppies are: Roxy,Piper,Blue & Zoe ....eeks I hate when I line them up like that and count:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

Layla (AKC: Ramsey's Layla Belle) was Lola until we went to the vet & got the "not another one!" groan. so we went back to eric claptains' Layla & Belle from the 1st bitch bred to make the golden breed

Blush (AKC: Ramsey's Bringin' the Wiggle Back) got her AKC name from Layla's depression after our foster dog found a home. she needed some wiggles back in her life! Blush just popped in my head when I first saw her pic in my email & it fits her perfectly. 

I get so many complements on their names, I'm glad we found original ones (although I have been seeing more & more Layla's lately...)


----------



## dogwalker81

We changed our dog's name from Sandy to Abbey when we adopted her since my name is Sandy and it was too confusing!


----------



## Cam's Mom

I have Campbell, Bailey, Odin and Taegan. Nicki (RB) and Gemma (RB)

Love the names Willow, Scout and Piper.


----------



## riddle03

Tucker and Tanner


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

dogwalker81 said:


> We changed our dog's name from Sandy to Abbey when we adopted her since my name is Sandy and it was too confusing!


Thats funny, my name is Abby. I have a llama named Abiti Honey, who we call Abbie (her breeder chose that, after me...), my best friend has an Aussie Cattle dog named A little dab'l do ya, call name-Abbie, & the girls I nanny for have a cat named Abby. it gets pretty confusing!:doh:


----------



## FranH

Molly, Jenny.....at the bridge

We have Holly and Rosie


----------



## DanielleH

London, Shyla and waiting for Miley


----------



## Puppy Zoo

*Cowboy* - because he is black with a white chest so our older son thought he looked like a cow and he is a boy. Our little boys were really into cowboys at the time. Cowboy is almost 9 and is a golden ret / black lab mix. Looks just like a Golden, but is black and white.

*Liberty* - Because we got her the day that the boys flew up in a 6 seater airplane through the Young Eagles Flight program. So her AKC name is Liberty's First Freedom Flight, partially after her dad Kaylynn's First Solo Flight - Solo.

*Pocahontas* - because my youngest son loved indian stories and we had recently read about Pocahontas. We call her Poca for short. Her AKC name is Pocahontas Princess of Peace. Also, we making plans to move to Oklahoma when she was born. 

*Twizzler* - was named after the candy for his short, twisty tail. Twizzy is a special needs puppy who was oxygen deprived at birth. He was the last pup of 12 and the one before him was stillborn. Twizzy will always be a puppy in his mind, but that is just fine with us. We wouldn't trade him for the world!!

*Gracie* - Rosie's Gift of Sweet Grace - Rosie is her mom and Gracie is a sweet gift. Sometimes called Rosie Grace. Gracie is training to be a pet therapy dog.

*Faith* - Oklahoma's Walk of Faith - describes our life moving to OK almost 3 years ago. Truly has been a walk of faith, but one we wouldn't trade for the world! Sometimes called Okie Faith.


----------



## goldengirls550

My dogs are:

Aubrie: already had her name when we adopted her. AKC reg. name: U-CD Jade's Miss Aubrie CD, CGC

Layla: named after Eric Clapton's hit song "Layla". She was Madame Blueberry in her "Veggie Tales" litter and my first dog sooo... she is 

U-CD Emilys Mme Layla Could Be Blue CGC


----------



## tobelevski

*doggie names*

We've had a Polly,Misty and GR's called Toby,Indy (after Dr. Jones of course) and Bailey.
Two cats were called Strangeways (Two Way Stretch) and Beanstalk (Some Like It Hot) and a tortoise named appropriately Flash Harriot


----------



## wakeangel

Our little boy is named Deacon...named for the Wake Forest University Demon Deacons (where my husband and I met!)


----------



## Thor0918

Zeus and Thor waiting for Cigganitcha and Leo.


----------



## rbuschone

Bones and Boomer, both gone from this earth.
Now there's Lager!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

sophie, sadie, hannah, and faith marie


----------



## amy22

Sandy Beaches, (at the bridge) Misty Morning, Riley, Diesel, and Cane (for Miami)


----------



## wabmorgan

Poll names are too limited.

Of course how many people name their dogs after Star Trek charters????? :lol:


----------



## boomers mom

we only have one golden and his name is Boomer...very common but we love it


----------



## Packleader

Tonka Toy, Denali Linn, Dallas Kboy, Lexus Karr and coming soon...Talon(haven't picked a middle name yet)


----------



## magiclover

We have Magic at home. Will be bring home Jazz (Jazzmin) in October.


----------



## twogoldenboys

I have Alex and Fargo. 

My mom's Goldens were: Max, Sally, Clyde (her name is Bonnie), Indy (born on the day of the Indy 500) and Kaylee


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden

We have Maggie and Mya


----------



## goldengirls550

Aubrie and Layla. I like not-so-common names!


----------



## Ljilly28

We are a dog family- holidays are crazy bc everyone brings dogs. Canine cousins &rainbow bridge included, there are/were:

QB (Sun Dial's Friday Night Lights)
Bennet,Baffin, Buff, Acadia, Raleigh, Joplin, Tess, Gatsby, Tobasco, Baxter,Emmett,Keller, Taboo, Sabre, Tally, Tango, and Finn- 

Future name hopeful: Poeticgold's Lion In Winter- Lion
Honorary "cousins"- Fenway, Dash, and Gus
morgan horse:Charleston
kitty named by little nieces: Hey There Delilah


----------



## jwemt81

My Golden pup is Tucker and my German Shepherd is Kodiak.


----------



## john72kcc

*Dog Names*

*In March 2004 my then 13 yr old son was diagnosed with a terminal brain tumor. When he came out of surgery, the first thing he asked for was a golden retriever puppy. On July 28th 2004 we picked up an 11 lb furball that would melt our hearts forever. He named the puppy JALLO. Dr. George Jallo was his neurosurgeon. How many people out there have a golden named after a Doctor. Jarrett passed away in Jan 2005 but his legacy and love lives on through the love that only a golden can provide. To read more about this child you can visit www.jarrettsfund.com*



*







*


----------



## kezia14

Simba,
named for his entire body,
he looks like Simba in the Lion King movie.

:]


----------



## mylissyk

I have Robbie and Lilah, and my foster dog is Wade.


----------



## mylissyk

john72kcc said:


> *In March 2004 my then 13 yr old son was diagnosed with a terminal brain tumor. When he came out of surgery, the first thing he asked for was a golden retriever puppy. On July 28th 2004 we picked up an 11 lb furball that would melt our hearts forever. He named the puppy JALLO. Dr. George Jallo was his neurosurgeon. How many people out there have a golden named after a Doctor. Jarrett passed away in Jan 2005 but his legacy and love lives on through the love that only a golden can provide. To read more about this child you can visit www.jarrettsfund.com*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I've read your story before. Your son was a very special young man.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I don't care for common names or names that sound like dog names. I do have some that are not people names perhaps (such as Epic and Rigby) but none that are typical doggie names.


----------



## kjarv24

*I also do not like the common names you normally here for dogs either..
My dogs have been Sissy "first dog", Sampson, Taj, Ruben....Taj and Ruben came from famous BMXers lol.. 
Our upcoming golden pup we are thinking Tach "pronouched "TAK", or Gauge...not sure..We are much into cars so lol it just fits..Our rabbit is "Turbo"! & our Parrot "Friday"
We have a whole list for our upcoming puppy lol..
We are also VERY fond of biblical names, like Ezra! I love that name! *


----------



## paula bedard

kjarv24 ..... 


I second 'Ezra' Love the name and it's also the name of my favorite band...Better Than Ezra


----------



## hotel4dogs

Mine are all "T" names....Tiny, Toby, and Tito. When I get annoyed I sort of just stand and stutter....t,t,t,t,t,t,t,t......can't figure out who I'm calling.
If all goes according to our rather loose plans, the next two are already named. They will be Tyson and Trump. 
Tito is the Italian diminutive for "Titus (giant)", and it means "little giant". His AKC name is Rosewood Little Giant, thus his name Tito.
The next one will be ______ (fill in the kennel name, we haven't picked the bitch yet) Son of Titus (Ty-Son)
The following one will be ___________(fill in the kennel name, hoping for Clinton Oaks) Trump Card (Trump)


----------



## Thalie

Our monstresses are Flem and Spip.


----------



## Spun Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Mine are all "T" names....Tiny, Toby, and Tito. When I get annoyed I sort of just stand and stutter....t,t,t,t,t,t,t,t......can't figure out who I'm calling.
> If all goes according to our rather loose plans, the next two are already named. They will be Tyson and Trump.
> Tito is the Italian diminutive for "Titus (giant)", and it means "little giant". His AKC name is Rosewood Little Giant, thus his name Tito.
> The next one will be ______ (fill in the kennel name, we haven't picked the bitch yet) Son of Titus (Ty-Son)
> The following one will be ___________(fill in the kennel name, hoping for Clinton Oaks) Trump Card (Trump)


 
LOL Clinton Oaks Trump Card!! I LOVE it....I am thinking I have just the pup planned but it will be about a year or so..."got patience?"

I live with a pup for a while before I come up with a call name, and like others I prefer a non human name...as annoying as litter 'themes' are they kind of steer you into a particular direction. My last pup acquired jointly with another breeder early in 08 came with a 'north' theme which was great hear in Michigan! We went with Regency's True North and his call name is "Truman"...and it fits him.. We are very excited over his future and have a little work to do! He goes in for hip prelims next week soooo:crossfing


----------



## MyCodyBoy

Our dogs name is Cody


----------



## Yorkie

We have Harley!


----------



## kyguy78

Radley and Scout named after characters from To Kill a Mockingbird and Willa who is named after Willa Cather.


----------



## hmburg

We have Newton!


----------



## avincent52

> Our monstresses are Flem and Spip


Cool names. Good thing they're not kids, or they'd get called phlegm and spit on the playground.


----------



## telsmith1

I have...

Jake 
Dixie
Milou
Shiloh
Sandy
Diva
Jenna

LOL


----------



## MillysMom

My dog is named Milly--it started out as Millington, but got shortened after about a year. I still call her Millington every now and then, and she responds to both.


----------



## Miss Happy

Our dog is named Miss Happy as she wags her tail all the time - we just call her Happy. Our Sweet Katie who passed away recently was "Katie".


----------



## Bogey's Mom

We have a Bogey and will be adding Birdie next and then hopefully an Ace. We love golf!


----------



## msdogs1976

Bogey's Mom said:


> We have a Bogey and will be adding Birdie next and then hopefully an Ace. We love golf!


Golfer here and my girl's name is Birdie.


----------



## CindyZ

I have a Bailey and Bacardi.


----------



## CindyZ

avincent52 said:


> Cool names. Good thing they're not kids, or they'd get called phlegm and spit on the playground.


Never thought about it that way. lol
:lol:


----------



## Sucker For Gold

In the way of goldens, we've had a Rusty (who we just lost).

Our new golden will most likely be a female and will probably be named Gracie.

This will be the first I've ever had a dog that was named in advance of arrival, which is still a grueling 8 weeks away. With any other dog I've had we name them after we've had them for a day or two.


----------



## Mjpar72

I had both a Birdie and a Bogey. RIP. I am getting a male pup in7 weeks. I keep making and editing lists. Here are some:
Golf: 
Taylor (Made)
Rocket(ballz)
Srixon

Red Sox:
Yaz
Fenway
Dewey
Jacobi
Poppi

Irish:
Conan
Fallon
Quinn
Fionn
Shamrock
Grady
Griffin

Other:
Sheldon (big bang theory)
Graham (Golden Graham)
Radar (mash)
Ollie
Georgie
Chesney (Kenny)
Tyler ((Steven)
Jovi (Jon Bon)


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I had a mutt named Bonnie growing up and our eskie Gromit, who passed last year. Asia has been my only Golden and when I get my next one some day, I would like to get a male. The names I am choosing between are Jake or Indy. Asia isn't named after anything or anybody I just thought it was pretty and gentle sounding like her nature. It fit right from the first time I met her I've met one other dog named Asia and I am pretty sure she is the only one on the forum.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Heidi, Dolly, Clem, Quincy, Maggie, Sammie and of course Woody. Just listing these names bring back some very fond memories.


Pete & Woody


----------



## goldensrbest

Sugar, halley, Jamie, spencer, kooper, brodee, spirit, Cambridge.WOW this is a old thread!!


----------



## DanaMary

Hy. My little golden retriver boy / from Latvia  / is *Kardess*, full name Kardess Bacardi Barons.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I doubt there is a Taya on board.


----------



## Jige

My dogs usually have names that are not common at all. I like that I dont want a whole lot of dogs around that have the same name but that is just me. My present dogs
BaWaaJige, Ningaabii, Ashij, Secret, Solo.

Past dogs, Montag, Mikado, Vendetta, DaVinci, 45, Onxy( my first dog) Bonjo, Talaylah to name a few.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

General V said:


> My dogs usually have names that are not common at all. I like that I dont want a whole lot of dogs around that have the same name but that is just me. My present dogs
> BaWaaJige, Ningaabii, Ashij, Secret, Solo.
> 
> Past dogs, Montag, Mikado, Vendetta, DaVinci, 45, Onxy( my first dog) Bonjo, Talaylah to name a few.


I would have a hard time pronouncing some of your dog's names, but I think you have picked some incredible names. I too, like unusual names and don't mind explaining the origin.


----------



## Odette3

My first golden was Montgomery (Monty for short), my second was McKenzie (Mack for short) and I now have a Wilson who is 4.5 years old.


----------



## Jige

Tayla's Mom said:


> I would have a hard time pronouncing some of your dog's names, but I think you have picked some incredible names. I too, like unusual names and don't mind explaining the origin.


They look hard but they are not at all once you hear them they are easy as pie.


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Since childhood, I've lived with or owned: Cleo (my dad's German Shepherd), Rusty (yellow lab), Bootsie (some kind of Corgi mix), Loop (Shepherd mix), Koda (Akita), Lennon (yellow lab) and my very first Golden, Sampson!


----------



## Jaykay

I have had Arran (at the bridge), with border collies Skye and Skerry - a Scottish island theme going on here  Arran started it because when I rescued her around 4 months old, she was all baby fluff with a curly stripe of adult hair down her spine - it looked like the cable on an Aran jumper. 

My new pup is called Daisy. Her first family called her Katie, but the downside about working in a school is there's always a not-so-nice kid with the name in question - so I had to change it. I'm hoping she just thinks I've got a funny accent when I call 'Daisy' and in fact she hasn't been taught her name or to come when called anyway.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR

Brooklyn 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HubbleTanner

My first dog was a mountain cur, my dad named him John, after John Elway. We currently have two goldens. Our first golden's name is Tanner Odie, Tanner, obviously bc of his tan coat, and Odie from the dog on Garfield. Both pretty common for dog names. The second golden's name is Hubble, after Robert Redford in "The Way We Were" bc Bob Redford was young and beautiful and blonde just like my Hubble is. Hubble isn't very common. Everyone thinks I named him after a telescope. Uh, No! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Sampson is a common dog name but it was one of the few names my family could all agree on, and it definitely suits him. Everybody in my house has nicknames for him anyways. Youngest DD calls him Franklin, DH calls him Baby Boy, and most of the time I call him Bubba, Roo or Bubba Roo. He answers to all of them but I always use "Sampson" when we are training.


----------



## sunset

Cody. It took a few days before we all could agree on a name.


----------



## elly

I have had a Robbie, Hero, Cracker and now of course I'm owned by Chester


----------



## NFexec

1st dog (adorable mutt) Kelly

2nd (yellow lab) Sammy

3rd (golden) Greta (see pic below)



Doug & Linda


----------



## jroth

Since childhood...Snowball, bunny, Clifford, gizmo, paco, roxy, storm, and Charlie ♥

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppyrae9

I don't have a golden yet. But if I did, I'd like the name Buddy! 

It first started because I liked the movie Air Bud when I was a child. But the name has never left my heart and I guess he'd just be my little buddy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caemgen

abby (abigail) & nina


----------



## honeysmum

Leanne (Irish Setter) Tia (Rough Collie) Nybble (GSP) Jade (Great Dane) now have Honey (Golden) Tiggy (Great Dane)


----------



## Baker

Bliss, Tank, and Stitch


----------



## Deber

Goldens;
Kye - 2.5 yrs
Cooper - 2.5 yrs

Mini Aussies;
Sadie - 10 mo
Okey - 9 mo

Biewer Yorkies;
Baynon Barkley - 8 yrs
Azia - 8 yrs
George - 7 yrs
Peanut - 7 yrs
Harley - 7 yrs
Imma Lou - 4 yrs
Pippi - 4 yrs

I know, lots of names!


----------



## CharlieBear80

Mine have all been from great works of literature/great authors. Charles (after Charles Dickens), Pilot (named for Rochester's dog in Jane Eyre), and Huckleberry, which I assume needs no explanation. We've got the name picked out for our next pup which is a slight deviation in that it's a musician, but I am keeping that to myself for now.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

There are a great many dogs here on the forum named "Max".


Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## MaureenM

My first golden was Tiffany. (after the Bengi Movie, I was 10) 
Other Golden's:
Candy, Thor, and of course Finley.


----------



## vleffingwell

Lets see: Candy, Ginger, Nugget, Tansy, Casey (leader dog!), Breezy, Zuni, Morgan, Orie, Piper, Annie, Lady, Jewel, Charming, Clue, Pandora (Dory), Kayla Bee, Ineca, and Meg


----------



## PiratesAndPups

I had a Harry growing up, and now I have Luna and Lily.


----------



## riley_bear

My first golden was named Riley, and the puppy that we plan to get next year will be Milo.


----------



## Katduf

Jasper, my first golden,
Bear and Stormy, boy and girl goldens. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldngirl01

*names*

Maui, Hula, Furno, Brooks, KitKat, Oprah, Holly, Georgie, Ginny, Misty Mae, Glory B, Middie, Gunnar, & Nancy. Their call names go with their AKC registered names Ex;"Brooks" is AmCH/U-CH Eldorado's BootScoot'N Boogie. I always have themes for the litters. The new owners have fun with the names & it helps me keep up with the litters. Brooks' theme was "boots"
Some of his siblings are Eldorado's Bootylicious, "Beyonce" & Eldorado's these Boots were made for Walk'n "Nancy"


----------

